# Agfa D5 as I promised Manuel



## Mmon2616 (May 22, 2014)

Here are some pictures you requested Manuel. If you need more please let me know what you want me to take a picture of. I've processed Fuji, Kodak, and Agfa. Agfa seems to give me more of a return. I am going to test that theory in a couple of weeks. I'm going to take a box of each. Same size and speed. Process and see what I get . Most of the film in the picture is 17 inch by 4.5 inch. There are a few 10 inch by 4.5 inch. I just received about 20 lbs. Its not much but I'm steal learning and practicing. It's going to be a few years before I feel comfortable. I could study everyday for 20 years and like butcher said only learn a small fraction of recovery and refining. If anyone wants a few pieces of unexposed film to experiment or do whatever with pm me. I'm not trying to sell or get rid of it. I'm just trying to be generous like I was with the copper. 


Michael!


----------



## Mmon2616 (May 22, 2014)

I don't know why some pictures turned. I apologize!


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (May 22, 2014)

Mmon 2616:

GOOD JOB!!!!!!...Those films yield to 50 gr of Ag/kg...all you have to do is to soak them in fixer and process it by zinc/acid or sodium sulphide.

Are you interested on changing black developed films into unexposed green/blue films?.Let me know.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## Mmon2616 (May 22, 2014)

I am very interested. I want to learn anything and everything about film and fixer as well as recover and refining. To be honest I was going to just save the exposed film up until I had 2 or 3 hundred pounds then I was going to give it to a guy I know that is learning to process it. I would love to learn from one of the best. If you have any advice or suggestions I am all ears! Thanks Manuel! 


Michael


----------



## Mmon2616 (May 22, 2014)

Manuel. Someone maybe you told me to clear the unexposed film in the fix awhile back so that's the process Ive been using. It is super easy and I appreciate whoever have me that info. The only problem with it is trying to clear 1500 pieces of film. Do you have any suggestions. I use the racks that xray technicians use to develop the film. Each rack holds 3 pieces of film. I have 10 racks so I can do 30 films at a time but it still takes a while and is messy. Also the fixer can only clear so mush silver from film until it slows. I heat the fixer which helps speed the process a little. 

Do you have any suggestions on how to recover electrolytically. Someone suggested a a stainless steel pipe with the anode inside of the cathode. They suggested I pump the fixer through. They also suggested an inert cathode. Titanium/platinum 

I'm so far away from that. I lack the knowledge to even begin. I am still doing my research before I even think about trying. I was just curious what you thought. 

Thanks Again!
Michael


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (May 23, 2014)

Michael:

Forget all what you have heard outside this wonderful Forum.Forget electrolysis too...your way is...Sodium sulphide process!!!!.

With this process you can turn black films into green films,process all the films by soaking into fixer,regenerate fixer,working at room temperature,get silver almost 0.999...lovely,isn´t it?.

Well,I promise to guide you but you have to work hard.

Let us start talking about ferric chloride(FeCl3),make a google searching about this material,it will help you to turn black films into green films.The process is simple,soak a black film into FeCl3 and you will see that it turns...GREEN!!!!!,I mean,you can clean it by soaking into fixer(but before you have to wash it with tap water).The process works at room temperature,but if you are in a hurry then you can heat FeCl3(about 30-40C) and it works pretty fast.

Ok,that is all for today.Keep us posted about your progress.By the way,Where do you live?.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## Mmon2616 (May 23, 2014)

Okay. I will forget everything that I've been told outside of this forum. I really appreciate you advice. I will do exactly as you say. 

I'm not going to say exactly where I am because of future ventures but I am in Texas and in a a part of the gulf coast area that 90% of the economy is based on the petroleum industry. If you pm me I will give you more info. 

I'm no stranger to hard work. I know that nothing worth having is free. I work hard at everything I do including being a father. I will google that chemical and learn everything I can about it. 

Once again I sincerely am thankful for you knowledge.


Michael!


----------



## Mmon2616 (May 23, 2014)

Also. What percentage of ferric acid should I use? I am guessing a pretty dilute solution would do the trick but I would like to know your suggestion.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (May 28, 2014)

Michael:

It is not ferric acid,it is ferric chloride(FeCl3) and is used by electronic industry as copper etchant.If you get it in solid state then you have to use a 15%(weight)solution,if you get it liquid then use a 50% solution(in volume,I mean,to 1 lt of liquid FeCl3 add 1 lt of tap water).

Keep us posted about your progress.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## Mmon2616 (May 29, 2014)

Sorry. I didn't mean to put acid. I read about the ferric chloride/ iron trichloride/iron3 chloride. I apologize. I should have proof read my post before submitting. It is also used for sewage treatment, drinking water, catalysts , and what we use it for, leaching. There are many different ways to use ferric chloride/molysite. When is dissolved in water it actually is a pretty strong Lewis acid with an exothermic reaction. Which is brown and acidic. Thanks for leading me in the right direction. I just recovered more film and after I gain all the knowledge about this chemical I will begin small quantity practice. One again I do apologize for using the wrong word. I did read that it undergoes a reaction with water that creates an acid. 

Michael


----------



## butcher (May 30, 2014)

Ag + FeCl3 --> AgCl + FeCl2
Here the silver metal (Ag) is converted to silver chloride (AgCl) using ferric chloride FeCl3, ferrous chloride (FeCl2) is the solution which remains with the insoluble silver chloride. 

Ag + FeCl3 --> AgCl + FeCl2
Here the silver metal (Ag) is converted to silver chloride (AgCl) using ferric chloride FeCl3, ferrous chloride (FeCl2) is the solution, which remains with the insoluble silver chloride. 

You may find this helpful.
Reusing old copper/ iron chloride solutions
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=20006&p=204406&hilit=ferric+chloride#p204406


----------



## Mmon2616 (Jun 6, 2014)

Any info is appreciated butcher. I am trying to learn so much at once it sometimes gets confusing. I took a week or so away from refining,researching, and recovery to spend some time with my daughter. She had a state tournament in which the came in 3rd in Texas. I am so proud and was glad to get away for a few days. Im back and ready to learn more. 


Thanks again to all that have helped lead me in the right direction. 

Sincerely,
Michael


----------

